# Bass Pans for Critter Nation: Paint or no?



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am going to get a single critter nation soon (I used to have a double ferret nation, then sold to downsize, but miss having it). Before anyone suggests cement mixing pans, I did try that for my ferret nation. It didn't work out so well, and I'd rather do this. 

I've known about this option for awhile, and my friend has been using the regular galvanized steel ones for a few months, unpainted. She says you don't need to paint them, and people she's talked to (rescues and the like) who use them don't either. 

Yet I've read that you need to paint them, or get the stainless steel ones if you don't want to paint them. 

So I want to hear others opinions on this before buying the pan, or just getting the stainless steel one. 

Link to the pans in case: http://www.bassequipment.com/Cage+Pans/Ferret+Nation+Pans/default.aspx


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the stainless steel ones and LOVE them. Easy to clean and no rust so far. 

I don't have experience with the galvanized ones, but I'm sure something like Rustoleum (for outdoor use) would work. If I were to use the galvanized ones, I'd do several coats of that just in case. I do know that people who buy martin's cages say that you have to get them powdercoated or the galvanized wire will rust. 

Personally, I'd just get the stainless steel and not worry about it. Painting could be neat though if you have a specific colorscheme in mind.


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

artgecko said:


> I have the stainless steel ones and LOVE them. Easy to clean and no rust so far.
> 
> I don't have experience with the galvanized ones, but I'm sure something like Rustoleum (for outdoor use) would work. If I were to use the galvanized ones, I'd do several coats of that just in case. I do know that people who buy martin's cages say that you have to get them powdercoated or the galvanized wire will rust.
> 
> Personally, I'd just get the stainless steel and not worry about it. Painting could be neat though if you have a specific colorscheme in mind.


That's the thing, my friend is using the galvanized steel ones without painting them. She says, and people she's asked, you don't have to and she's used them for months with no sign of rust.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm.. Interesting. I think even Bass says you should seal them or something.. But it might be worth contacting their customer service to see. The galvanized are almost half the cost, but I wonder if they will survive 2-3+ years of wear without rust. If your friend has only had them a few months, that might not be enough time to determine if they will rust over the long run. Also, does she have rats or a chinchilla or ferrets, etc? Some species mark more than others, i.e. a chinchilla probably wouldn't leave enough urine to make the pans rust. 

If you do get the galvanized, IMO, I'd treat them just in case... $10 worth of rustoleum might extend the life of them a long time. But again, I'd contact Bass first and ask them. If anyone should know, they should. 

I can only tell you that I've had my stainless steel ones for a year now and there are zero signs of rust on them, even around the bolt holes that hold them together. 

Something else to consider... Flowertown chinchillas (Canadian company) sells pre-powder coated galvanized pans.. They also sell the metal pans for the ledges (which I've just ordered). Shipping is a lot, but their prices are in CA dollars and lower than Bass.. These have already been coated, so might be a good "middle ground" option for you to check out.


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks! I just bought the stainless steel ones, better safe than sorry. These things last basically forever so, probably worth it in the long run.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah better to buy something and not have to replace it later.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Good choice! I just got my upper pans yesterday (I had been using 2 lower pans so the cage was split into 2 cages) and am setting up my second DCN with them. They are easy to clean (just soap and water) and look great. It can take several days for Bass to ship btw, and I've never had them email me a confirmation or anything like that, but the pans generally arrive faster than I think they would. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------

